# Illustrator CS Problem mit Längen/Breiten Transformieren



## DerPuma (27. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,
hab ein Problem im Illustrator CS mit den Längen und Breiten von Objekten beim Transformieren.
Wenn ich beispielsweise eine Form auf 60 mm skaliere, dann schreibt mir Illustrator CS einen Wert von 59,9999 mm oder mal 60,0002 mm oder mal 60,0001 mm hin. Dei genaue Maßangabe nie!

Kennt jemand das Problem? Auch meine Arbeitsfläche steht nicht genau auf dem Nullpunkt sondern ist immer um ein 0,00.. Dezimalstelle verschoben!

Sowas nervt natürlich beim Arbeiten und Ausrichten!
Hat jemand das gleiche Problem oder schonmal was davon gehört?
Und ganz klasse wär ja ne Lösung! Oder ist es gar ein BUG?

Danke vorab,

Der Puma


----------



## Taiwaz (27. September 2004)

Ja, das Problem ist mir durchaus bekannt. 
Ich arbeite nun schon seit der  Version 9 mit  Adobe Illustrator und verstehe nicht, warum er keine Objekte beim transformieren oder positionieren nullt.
Aber da bei diesen x,0002-Zahlen keine optischen Abweichungen auftauchen und mir auch keine Druckmaschine bekannt ist die auf den Nanometer genau druckt würde ich dieses Problem eher als zu vernachlässigen einstufen.
Wir arbeiten ausschließlich mit Adobe Illustrator, und bislang gab es nie Probleme wegen diesen merkwürdigen Zahlen.

Ich habe schon viel versucht, diese Zahlen tatsächlich auf  gerade Werte zu bringen, aber da ich bislang erfolglos geblieben bin, gehe ich mal davon aus das es sich um einen Bug handelt. Ich lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. September 2004)

Hallo,

Dein "Problem" ist mathematisch mehr oder weniger nachweisbar.
Das Standardlängenmaß bei fast allen Grafikprogrammen liegt bei inch.
Ein inch sind 25.400 mm. 

60mm / 25.400mm = 2,36220472..... inch

Und da dieses halt gerundet wird, wirst Du nie genau auf 60mm kommen.

Gruss Markus


----------

